# Hi there



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm from scotland and have previously had 2 fancy mice. A silver called Lily and an Argente called Esme. This was around 6 years ago. Lily lived til she was 2 and half and Esme was almost 2. Gorgeous little meeces that they were.

Anyway, after some travelling around (Spain, Indonesia, Canada) with my husband's work we are finally settled back in sunny Scotland and I would love some mice again. 

Finding it VERY difficult to find anyone in Scotland. I previously got my 2 from Startlet Squeak Mousery in Strathblane but I think the girl has stopped breeding as far as I can see. Can anyone point me in the right direction in Scotland. We are based in Ayrshire but happy to travel anywhere to pick some up. Ideally 3 does but would maybe be happy to take 2 of each and have seperate cages (obviously).

Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, I'm new too 
Welcome to the forum. I live down in Yorkshire and I'm finding it hard to find some mice too, never knew it would be difficult!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

If you make your way to "the Lounge" and "Upcoming Shows" sections of the forum, you'll find recent threads on an event taking place in Scotland that some of the members here are attending. I'm sure they'll be able to help you with your search for mice in Scotland.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi to a fellow Scot!  There are a few Scottish breeders on the forum who I`m sure would be able to help you out with this. I`m pretty sure Starlet Squeak mousery has stopped breeding from what I have read. But don`t despair because although mice are a rarity in Scotland, they do become available through this forum and by looking on sites like Gumtree and Ad Trader, but free-ads can be a bit hit or miss really.

Three girls would be great and I hope you can find some soon to fulfil your life again. x

P.S. Is your username by any chance related to the racehorse Lochsong? Just wondered!


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, racingmouse it is!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was my favourite for such a long time. I have a feeling I know you from the Allaboutmice forum all those days ago. It would be 6 years ago now I think. You liked Racing and Mice - clearly LOL!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ooooh really? What was your username on Allaboutmice? Maybe I will remember you?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, pleased to meet you
:welcome1

We have a number of forum users residing in Scotland, I'm sure one will be along to help you soon.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy  I am in Carluke and I have litters every few months. We have a couple of members around Edinburgh and Fife who also breed fairly regularly! Whereabotus are you?


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Kallan, I'm in Kilmarnock so not to far. Will PM you re the mice on the other post if that's ok! 

Racingmouse - I'm not sure but it probably wasn't Lochsong as I only started using that on forums in 2008. Was likely Lynda25. I was more of a lurker in those days but am quite a bit braver nowadays!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome fellow scottish mouse lover  Bet you are finding the heat in Scotland unbearable after being to all those wet places :lol: There are a few scottish breeders on here so if Kallan can't help you get some mice I'm sure that some of the others will


----------

